# Smokin' meats and other food



## MichiPuff

Hey all, wondering if anyone else is into smoking meat, nuts, cheeses etc.

Hoping to share some experiences, recipes and the like.

Myself, I live in an apartment in Michigan and so I tend to only fire up the smoker in the warmer months.

I have Bradley Original with an electronic PID and dual heater mod. My favorites are pork shoulder, Gouda, sharp Cheddar, cold smoked salmon for dip and honey covered pistachios 

Planning to try my hand at some home cured Maple pork belly bacon in the coming months!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

If you ever get the chance try smoking an Apple pie it's one of my favorites to eat especially when I have cherry wood. When it comes to meet I love smoked pork shoulder injected with apple / Orange juice and liquid smoke. I go ahead and season it with any dry rub I can find at the store that sounds good I love spicy.


----------



## MichiPuff

Spencer480 said:


> If you ever get the chance try smoking an Apple pie it's one of my favorites to eat especially when I have cherry wood. When it comes to meet I love smoked pork shoulder injected with apple / Orange juice and liquid smoke. I go ahead and season it with any dry rub I can find at the store that sounds good I love spicy.


I've got a spicy rub recipe somewhere that I found on a forum years ago that the wife and I love on chicken and pork. If I can find it again I'll post it.

That's wild, I've never heard of anyone smoking an apple pie! I'll have to give that a shot if I get a chance. We smoked a turkey for Thanksgiving a couple of years ago with a sweet chili rub that was fantastic. Maybe smoke a turkey and a pie at the same time.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

I'm still old school smoking....Charcoal/hardwood in a 30 year old stainless steel smoker. Nothing earth shaking...Wings, jerky, ribs mostly.


----------



## GOT14U

Smoked apple pie is the bomb.....

I love smoking foods I just don’t do it like I use to....I competed for a couple years but since my move to AZ I haven’t done it. Try smoking some baked beans as well. I have a killer recipe for it I got off smoked-meat forum years ago....hell, also Mac and Cheese!

Your in the neighborhood of a killer rub maker named Rich....google madhunky all purpose rub...I used it for comps and won a couple for pork with it....great stuff and great guy!

And cheese smoking is fun and way cheaper then buying it smoked...but I will say I never did guada but heard it really compliments well.


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

"Try smoking some baked beans as well. I have a killer recipe for it I got of smoked-meat forum years ago....heaven, also Mac and Cheese!"

Post up Jerod


----------



## GOT14U

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> "Try smoking some baked beans as well. I have a killer recipe for it I got of smoked-meat forum years ago....heaven, also Mac and Cheese!"
> 
> Post up Jerod


Once I get to my computer I'll get it up for you guys...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gotta love the cloud. Here is the Mac recipe....add another 20 minutes for cook time if your running your smoker at 225ish..... I usually add a bit of diced jalapeños.....remember this is a base recipe, you can mix it up and add or remove what you want.

1/2 lb. elbow macaroni
4 tbsp. butter
3 tbsp. all-purpose flour
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. white pepper
1 tbsp. grated onion I just dice
2 eggs
2 c. milk
1 c. shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 c. Velveeta cheese cut into small chunks
1/2 c. grated Parmesan cheese optional I didn’t use
1 (4 oz.) can button mushrooms, drained
1/2 c. finely chopped celery optional I didn’t use
1/4 c. chopped green pepper
(CREAM CHEESE) about half a small container or half a stick or square
.5 lb bacon cut in to .5 inch chunks
One can chopped green chiles

Cook bacon and remove from grease
Sautee onions, mushrooms, add green peppers closer to the end
Cook macaroni in boiling salted water until tender, about 8 to 10 minutes; drain and rinse.
Melt butter in saucepan. Stir in flour, salt and pepper and onion. Mix eggs with milk and blend thoroughly. Stir into butter mixture and cook over low heat, stirring constantly until thickened. Add cream cheese, stir until blended. Fold in cooked macaroni, mushrooms, celery and green peppers and chunks of Velveeta. Pour in pan and smoke or bake till done (about 20 minutes).Sprinkle more shredded cheese on top and put back in oven till melted. Garnish with chopped chives or green onions if desired.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

And here is the Wicked Beans....side note if you think it is a tad to hot add some Honey, it takes it down a bit.


WICKED BAKED BEANS
(Beans that will even make Chili Heads happy)


6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares 
1/2 Medium onion, diced 
1/2 Bell pepper, diced 
1 - 2 Jalapeño Peppers, diced (seeding is optional) 
1 - 55 ounce can Bush’s Baked Beans 
1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained 
1 Cup Brown Sugar, packed 
1 Cup ketchup 
1/2 - 1 Tbs. dry (ground) mustard 

Sauté bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Sauté onion, bell pepper and jalapeño pepper until tender. 

In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time) 

Place in a 220-250° smoker for 2 1/2 – 3 hours (make sure temperature of the baked beans reaches 160° ) or place in a 350° oven and bake for 1 hour. 

NOTE: If you are making these beans as a side dish for Kansas City style pork ribs, smoke the removed skirt meat for 1-1 1/2 hours, then dice the skirt meat and stir into the Baked Beans. 

DISCLAIMER 

With the Jalapeño pepper and the dry mustard these beans have the potential for some MAJOR heat. CAUTION should be exercised when feeding these beans to small children and/or the elderly. 

To make this recipe Family Friendly, omit the Jalapeño pepper and the dry mustard.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

@MichiPuff sorry for the highjack of your thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Put the pan of beans under what ever the meat your cooking and let the dripping fall into it works well too.........Dam I'm getting hungry for some reason.


----------



## MichiPuff

ForMud said:


> I'm still old school smoking....Charcoal/hardwood in a 30 year old stainless steel smoker. Nothing earth shaking...Wings, jerky, ribs mostly.


Awesome! I don't have the talent for that, so I let electronics do all the work for me!



GOT14U said:


> Smoked apple pie is the bomb.....
> 
> I love smoking foods I just don't do it like I use to....I competed for a couple years but since my move to AZ I haven't done it. Try smoking some baked beans as well. I have a killer recipe for it I got off smoked-meat forum years ago....hell, also Mac and Cheese!
> 
> Your in the neighborhood of a killer rub maker named Rich....google madhunky all purpose rub...
> 
> And cheese smoking is fun and way cheaper then buying it smoked...but I will say I never did guada but heard it really compliments well.


Never smoked Mac N Cheese, but I imagine it would be similarly as good as the beans.

I think we've got the same Baked Beans recipe! I've done those beans more times than I can count in those catering silver tubs. I always get multiple requests for more, and some requests to do graduation parties, birthdays etc. So far I haven't turned it into anything - I just do it for fun!

The Gouda is a favorite of everyone. I get lots of "requests" for smoked cheese each year, but I'm not dedicated enough to fill all of the orders. I caution people to wait, but they always break into the vacuum seal long before they should and get less than optimal cheese [kinda like cigars, 'ey?]



GOT14U said:


> @MichiPuff sorry for the highjack of your thread.


Not a problem at all - this is what I was hoping for this to be!

If anyone finds a good recipe be sure to post it up here and we can do some learnin'.


----------



## GOT14U

Have you tried your hand at venison bacon or making sausage/kielbasa’s? I really miss that. I use to pride myself on making all my own processed meats and cheese.


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## MichiPuff

GOT14U said:


> Have you tried your hand at venison bacon or making sausage/kielbasa's? I really miss that. I use to pride myself on making all my own processed meats and cheese.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


No I haven't ever tried sausages, and I'm not a hunter so don't really have easy access to venison. It's always been an interesting thought to try it though.

Almost bought the stuff a few years ago to make my own cheese, but decided against it.

One of my family's favorite smoked cheeses is a bacon cheese we found at Sam's club.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshae

Spencer480 said:


> If you ever get the chance try smoking an Apple pie it's one of my favorites to eat especially when I have cherry wood. When it comes to meet I love smoked pork shoulder injected with apple / Orange juice and liquid smoke. I go ahead and season it with any dry rub I can find at the store that sounds good I love spicy.


 @Spencer480 Do you smoke an already baked pie, so just warming it up, or are you cooking it, too?


----------



## Rondo

I’ve never tried but have always wanted to get into smoking. 
Any recommendations for the Puff of smokers forums?


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> I've never tried but have always wanted to get into smoking.
> 
> Any recommendations for the Puff of smokers forums?


You mean a place that'll have you in the fetal position, crying in a corner, with a bunch of melted credit cards in your wallet? Except you're caught in a landslide of pork instead of Cubans.

If there is count me in..


----------



## Spencer480

Moonshae said:


> @Spencer480 Do you smoke an already baked pie, so just warming it up, or are you cooking it, too?


You cook it in the smoker here is a good recipe https://www.smokedmeatsunday.com/smoked-apple-pie-recipe/


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> I've never tried but have always wanted to get into smoking.
> 
> Any recommendations for the Puff of smokers forums?


Go over to the island of misfits... 
smoked-meat.com great guys and let me know when your over there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Moonshae said:


> @Spencer480 Do you smoke an already baked pie, so just warming it up, or are you cooking it, too?


You can smoke them from scratch....anything that goes in a oven you can smoke. Pecan pies are great also! With a sprinkle of bacon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshae

Spencer480 said:


> You cook it in the smoker here is a good recipe https://www.smokedmeatsunday.com/smoked-apple-pie-recipe/





GOT14U said:


> You can smoke them from scratch....anything that goes in a oven you can smoke. Pecan pies are great also! With a sprinkle of bacon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the recipe and the pointers. I had no idea things like this could be done!


----------



## GOT14U

Moonshae said:


> Thanks for the recipe and the pointers. I had no idea things like this could be done!


Now to blow your mind smoke a quiche....if your man enough! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Spencer480

I also smoke chili peppers and dehydrate them to use when I make jerky my favorite to use is hatch valley green Chile. Here in New Mexico are state question is Red or Green it refers to the type of Chile (Hatch valley) you want with your dish.


----------



## Moonshae

Spencer480 said:


> I also smoke chili peppers and dehydrate them to use when I make jerky my favorite to use is hatch valley green Chile. Here in New Mexico are state question is Red or Green it refers to the type of Chile (Hatch valley) you want with your dish.


I have quite a large supply of smoked jalapenos. We grow a lot of them and really enjoy them prepared many ways. Smoked, dried, pickled...all good ways to enjoy them after the season ends.


----------



## Moonshae

GOT14U said:


> Now to blow your mind smoke a quiche....if your man enough! Lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I like quiche and I'd be up for that, but I'm currently losing weight and my wife and daughter hate eggs. I'd be the only one eating it...


----------



## tacket

I can 2nd smoked Mac and Cheese, doesn't even have to be homemade (although that's extra gold stars). Smoked pizza works for me and I'll 3rd or 4th smoked pies. Apple, cherry, pecan all seem to take to smoking. I've got a cold smoker attachment on my pellet smoker that I bought intending to do cheese, but never got around to it. Did smoke plenty beef jerky and even did a few rounds of smoked tofu. I've got an "ancient family recipe in family 1000 years" from my Chinese father in law that involves 3 day marinated beef, 2 days drying, 1 day cold smoking. You then slice the smoked meat so thin it only has one side, stir fry it, and you've basically got stir fried beef jerky. It's the dish that got me into smoking in the first place.

I've got both a pellet and stick smoker. Greatly prefer the taste from the stick smoker, but when BBQing a 10-15 lb pork shoulder that take 16 hours to cook, the pellet smoker is just so so much more convenient. If I we end up not selling this place, I'll likely do a built in BBQ that can double as a auger drive pellet smoker in addition to a stick smoker.


----------



## greasemonger

GOT14U said:


> And here is the Wicked Beans....side note if you think it is a tad to hot add some Honey, it takes it down a bit.
> 
> WICKED BAKED BEANS
> (Beans that will even make Chili Heads happy)
> 
> 6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares
> 1/2 Medium onion, diced
> 1/2 Bell pepper, diced
> 1 - 2 Jalapeño Peppers, diced (seeding is optional)
> 1 - 55 ounce can Bush's Baked Beans
> 1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained
> 1 Cup Brown Sugar, packed
> 1 Cup ketchup
> 1/2 - 1 Tbs. dry (ground) mustard
> 
> Sauté bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Sauté onion, bell pepper and jalapeño pepper until tender.
> 
> In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time)
> 
> Place in a 220-250° smoker for 2 1/2 - 3 hours (make sure temperature of the baked beans reaches 160° ) or place in a 350° oven and bake for 1 hour.
> 
> NOTE: If you are making these beans as a side dish for Kansas City style pork ribs, smoke the removed skirt meat for 1-1 1/2 hours, then dice the skirt meat and stir into the Baked Beans.
> 
> DISCLAIMER
> 
> With the Jalapeño pepper and the dry mustard these beans have the potential for some MAJOR heat. CAUTION should be exercised when feeding these beans to small children and/or the elderly.
> 
> To make this recipe Family Friendly, omit the Jalapeño pepper and the dry mustard.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dutchs beans recipe is the best. I usually sub pickled jalapeno dices in mine for rhe little vinegar flavor they add. Its a hit every time I take that dish to dinners. I also like provolone and meunster, and smoked kosher salt is great too. I use a MES 30 with mailbox mod for cold smokes.


----------



## GOT14U

greasemonger said:


> Dutchs beans recipe is the best. I usually sub pickled jalapeno dices in mine for rhe little vinegar flavor they add. Its a hit every time I take that dish to dinners. I also like provolone and meunster, and smoked kosher salt is great too. I use a MES 30 with mailbox mod for cold smokes.


That's right, Dutch's was the original member to post those up on smoked-meat forum. Pretty sure he is long gone but his recipe lives on....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Rack of pork, seared then smoked


----------



## GOT14U

I just found a old post of mine with the smoked Mac and cheese and a couple fatties. If any of you are interested

Anaheim Fattie and smoked Mac&Cheese
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...com/forum/showthread.php?t=15006&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Ribs and smoked chipotle red beans


----------



## Gummy Jones

brined a turkey overnight

almost done now

used apple and hickory


----------



## SilkyJ

Those beans just sounded too good so I had to try them with some chicken today at work. Thanks for the recipe @GOT14U


----------



## GOT14U

Oh man those look good, nice color on them also....no mistaking they were smoked! hope all enjoyed them!


SilkyJ said:


> Those beans just sounded too good so I had to try them with some chicken today at work. Thanks for the recipe @*GOT14U*
> View attachment 248248


----------



## SilkyJ

GOT14U said:


> Oh man those look good, nice color on them also....no mistaking they were smoked! hope all enjoyed them!


 yeah man, everybody loved them. Definitely a keeper recipe.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Pit beef.

Smoked at 225° Pulled it off at 115° Nd seared it til it hit 125°.


----------



## ForMud

Ribbing it......I couldn't keep the temp in the smoker down cause of the wind, so it ran around 250 degrees. At least I got done quicker than normal but not as much of a smokey taste in the meat.


----------



## Gummy Jones

smoked a brisket hot and fast yesterday as well as 2 beer can chickens


----------



## ForMud

Thinking about trying a pork shank next.


----------



## GOT14U

Doing a tri-tip tonight....giving it a 700 degree sear and then let it finish off low and slow...used the all time best try-tip seasoning Santa Maria by the Rub Company....hands down the best for this cut of meat! But of smoke with some Hickory chunks on the side.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Kept it simple, Hawaiian roll and butter









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Love smokin' pork belly for bacon!


----------



## GOT14U

GunnyJ said:


> Love smokin' pork belly for bacon!


Hell yes! Had me at pork!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## MichiPuff

GunnyJ said:


> Love smokin' pork belly for bacon!


Have you ever done any Maple smoked bacon? I haven't broke out my smoker yet this year, but I've always wanted to do bacon. Read a recipe for triple smoked Maple bacon on the Bradley forums a couple of years ago that I'm dying to try, but I'm nervous about the process and screwing things up.

Gotta check to make sure my PID still works 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Did a hot dear and cooked it off low and slow for a bit. I could eat tri-tip everyday
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Beef.
It's whats for dinner.


----------



## zcziggy

GOT14U said:


> Did a hot dear and cooked it off low and slow for a bit. I could eat tri-tip everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Even better with some chimichurri sauce :smile2:


----------



## MichiPuff

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Beef.
> It's whats for dinner.


Was this a The Office quote? Because I read this in Michael Scott's voice and then thought "who wants some man meat?"

Michael Scott:
Guys! Beef, it's what's for dinner. Who wants some man meat?
Dwight Schrute:
I do! I want some man meat!
Jim Halpert:
Michael, Dwight would like your man meat.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

10 lb brisket trimmed and a 8 lb pork butt. Went on at 10:30pm last night


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

What is a good smoker for a noob to smoking meats? Preferably not gas or electric.


----------



## zcziggy

Peapaw said:


> What is a good smoker for a noob to smoking meats? Preferably not gas or electric.


Traeger are pretty good, they use wood pellets


----------



## Peapaw

zcziggy said:


> Traeger are pretty good, they use wood pellets


And they're proud of them too. I can't get one with my current budget problems.


----------



## tacket

Peapaw said:


> And they're proud of them too. I can't get one with my current budget problems.


The least expensive one that I've ever used that worked great was the Char Griller from Lowe's. I think they are like $150 now. They need some slight modifications to get them really dialed, but they are fantastic. And you can also charcoal grill on them, so pretty versatile.

I have a Traeger too, and while it's ultra convenient for long smokes (pork shoulder, brisket, etc.), the pellets don't let off the same amount or type of smoke as a fist sized chunk of wood (stick smoker vs pellet smoker). I always thought my ribs tasted smokier with the stick burner.


----------



## zcziggy

Peapaw said:


> And they're proud of them too. I can't get one with my current budget problems.


maybe you want to have a serious talk with the truck so it stops miss behaving :smile2:


----------



## Peapaw

tacket said:


> The least expensive one that I've ever used that worked great was the Char Griller from Lowe's. I think they are like $150 now. They need some slight modifications to get them really dialed, but they are fantastic. And you can also charcoal grill on them, so pretty versatile.
> 
> I have a Traeger too, and while it's ultra convenient for long smokes (pork shoulder, brisket, etc.), the pellets don't let off the same amount or type of smoke as a fist sized chunk of wood (stick smoker vs pellet smoker). I always thought my ribs tasted smokier with the stick burner.


Probably what I'll end up getting.


----------



## Peapaw

zcziggy said:


> maybe you want to have a serious talk with the truck so it stops miss behaving :smile2:


I've begged, threatened, reasoned with, and tried to make deals with it.


----------



## zcziggy

Peapaw said:


> I've begged, threatened, reasoned with, and tried to make deals with it.


 @Peapaw you missed calling some hare krishna guys to do some cleansing and chanting :smile2:


----------



## tacket

Peapaw said:


> Probably what I'll end up getting.


The mods are pretty simple. I'll see if I can't dig up the document/website that I used. But basically one of them is to attach a dryer vent tube to redirect the smoke inside the smoker, flipping the charcoal holder (you'll see this when you get one) upside down so the heat coming from the firebox is more indirect, then I also made a basket for the firebox so it's a little easier to empty out, but also provides better airflow.

But yeah, let me see if I can find that document and I'll send it to ya. If you've got a Cash and Carry near you, they are probably the cheapest place to find raw, unprocessed lump charcoal. If I remember correctly, it's something like $15 for a 40lbs bag.


----------



## Shaver702

Peapaw said:


> What is a good smoker for a noob to smoking meats? Preferably not gas or electric.


The Louisiana smoker I have 7 series (see above has tons of space....14 sqft) it runs off pellets. They actually make the pitboss smokers as well. It's nice to be able to set the temp and not have to babysit it all night long. I actually got some good sleep. 
The reason I went with the vertical smoker is bc of the smaller footprint but with more rack space. I have a nice grill and With two grill size units, it would just take up too much space. Currently I sits in the corner of my garage and I roll it out when I want to use it. ( my porch is covered so that amount of smoke would blacken the ceiling vinyl. Hence why i roll it out into the driveway. Haha)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

zcziggy said:


> @Peapaw you missed calling some hare krishna guys to do some cleansing and chanting :smile2:


That's next.


----------



## Shaver702

15.5 hours later!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Lunch...fries soft crab


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Lunch...fries soft crab


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Baby Backs, this past Sunday...


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Jerk chicken and eggplant. Simple and, (gasp!), healthy.


----------



## jmt8706

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Lunch...fries soft crab


I loved when I lived in Maryland. I was in St. Mary's county for over decade. The fresh seafood was amazing.


----------



## Shaver702

Smoked a few racks of ribs. Tried butchers paper during the wrap and I have to say it's the best of both aluminum foil and naked worlds.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Smoked short rib burnt ends
























Sent from the Westside


----------



## Bos1600

Westside Threat said:


> Smoked short rib burnt ends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


I don't know how I stumbled across this... but damnit that looks good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282

Bos1600 said:


> I don't know how I stumbled across this... but damnit that looks good!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I have an AMEN !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scap

7:46 this morning.








Turned into this at 4:49 this afternoon.


----------



## Scap

Brisket just went on the smoker 45 minutes ago.

I hope I didn't mess up buying a "super trimmed" brisket, if this one comes out dry, it's getting shredded and stewed in sauce.


----------



## Scap

It did worse than come out dry....it came out with a tough flat. The point was probing like hot butter, but I should have left it in the heat a bit longer. 
Lesson learned.

Still tastes good, and will make some good chopped beef sammies.


----------



## GunnyJ

@Scap I acquired a trimmed 6 pound brisket and used two pounds for corned beef and the rest for regular brisket. The regular brisket was ho-hum, but the corned beef is YOWZA! Lesson learned, only used super-trimmed brisket for corned beef/pastrami.


----------



## Scap

GunnyJ said:


> @Scap I acquired a trimmed 6 pound brisket and used two pounds for corned beef and the rest for regular brisket. The regular brisket was ho-hum, but the corned beef is YOWZA! Lesson learned, only used super-trimmed brisket for corned beef/pastrami.


Not sure what either corned beef or pastrami is...other than lunch meat. It's a regional thing, I guess.


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> Not sure what either corned beef or pastrami is...other than lunch meat. It's a regional thing, I guess.


both made from brisket and brined...after curing, corned beef is boiled and pastrami is smoked


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> both made from brisket and brined...after curing, corned beef is boiled and pastrami is smoked


Interesting.


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> both made from brisket and brined...after curing, corned beef is boiled and pastrami is smoked
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
Click to expand...

Kind of a northeast/south florida thing...


----------



## jmt8706

Corned beef with mashed potatoes, and fried eggs for breakfast...YUM!


----------



## jmt8706

@Scap, have you seen this guys channel? He does some good looking food on smokers.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPJwVjwRr3G7AZehQ-EaJeA/videos


----------



## Scap

jmt8706 said:


> @Scap, have you seen this guys channel? He does some good looking food on smokers.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPJwVjwRr3G7AZehQ-EaJeA/videos


No, but I have now! :grin2:


----------



## ForMud

Well after 20+ years, finely broke down and got a new smoker. Been using a small charcoal one, but it was always hard to keep the temps right (Burned to hot or to cold) So I went with propane one. With little adjustment I can keep 225 degrees spot on. 
The taste isn't the same, but will work on changing my spices and smoke woods.
I also got a meat grinder and sausage stuffer to give that a try too....Defiantly going to open some new doors.

Smoked up some chicken legs. Sweet and hot Italian pork sausage (Made fresh on Fri) and some beans.

View attachment 273004


----------



## Mich_smoker

Putting a pork butt on the smoker for tomorrow's meal.


----------



## zcziggy

Mich_smoker said:


> Putting a pork butt on the smoker for tomorrow's meal.
> 
> View attachment 273542
> 
> 
> View attachment 273546


will trade you for a roll of toilet paper....:smile2:


----------



## Mich_smoker

zcziggy said:


> Mich_smoker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting a pork butt on the smoker for tomorrow's meal.
> 
> View attachment 273542
> 
> 
> View attachment 273546
> 
> 
> 
> will trade you for a roll of toilet paper..../forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile.png
Click to expand...

Throw in some hand sanitizer and you got a deal
&#128521;


----------



## DSturg369

LOL... Gotta love this place.


----------



## Mich_smoker

The stall took forever, but worth the wait.


----------



## tacket

Went to go smoke some chicken today, smoker all filled up with plume! And noticed I could also see the ground through the bottom. Time for a new smoker me thinks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Mich_smoker said:


> The stall took forever, but worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 273664
> 
> 
> View attachment 273666


Pulled pork sandwiches on the menu? :vs_OMG:


----------



## Mich_smoker

jmt8706 said:


> Mich_smoker said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stall took forever, but worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 273664
> 
> 
> View attachment 273666
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled pork sandwiches on the menu?
Click to expand...

Probably for the next 2 weeks LOL &#128514;&#128514; with just 2 of us here.


----------



## jmt8706

Mich_smoker said:


> Probably for the next 2 weeks LOL &#128514;&#128514; with just 2 of us here.


Definitely could be worse. :grin2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

I just got done with my first attempt at smoking. I used the snake method in a big weber. I used regular brickets mixed with Jealous Devil. I thought I'd somehow screw it up, but it went smoothly. Smoked about 4 pounds of brisket. Nothing too exciting. I did have an issue with temp, it stayed at around 300. Not sure if that's because of too much charcoal, or too much air. It was in there for about 6 hours, which I'm realizing now, might have been too long. I read you're supposed to do an hour and 15 per pound. But I gotta do stuff the wrong way before I do it the right way. 



I used the first recipe I found on the interweb, a rub using cocoa, coffee grounds, paprika, salt, pepper, and cayenne. Tastes and smells just like beef jerky. Now that I kinda know how to do it, I think I'm gonna smoke everything. You guys are talking about apple pies, mac n cheese, smoke up some bean now that I don't need to leave the house.....all kinds of good stuff.


----------



## DanWil84

A thread about smoking meat on a smoking forum, how obvious.

In Europe smoking / BBQ-ing is getting more popular with contests, getting better products like offsets and pellet smokers (Yoder is a thing actually here) and magazines.

Myself was smoking more meat when I had more time on my hands. Did some sessions of ribs, pork shoulders and brisket which came out nice. I'm working with a Weber 57cm, I have been looking at a offset or kamado, but the quality and abuse a weber can endure is unmatched for me. Nowadays with less time I'm limiting myself to chicken and preparing burgers. What I do like is to make the whole meal on the Weber, so potatoes, veggies and desert also on the Q.





































Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Hard Light

Ive been a novice smoker for a few years. I always believed that BBQ was a right of passage to becoming a full-fledged dood. I actually really learned to BBQ in South Korea with a bunch of drunk Koreans and Soju, good as long as you dont hose it up. I favor a plain-jane round weber (ole trusty) and a pit pit barrel cooker (murphy proof).

Split chickens out of the PBC.








Smoked chicken breast.








Korean drumsticks, a bit of zing on em.








Cowboy Steak








Tri-Tip








Stuffed Chicken Breasts w/ stuffing..


----------



## GunnyJ

Hard Light said:


> Stuffed Chicken Breasts w/ stuffing..


The curiosity is killing me...what does stuffed chicken breast look like _without _stuffing?

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Hard Light

GunnyJ said:


> The curiosity is killing me...what does stuffed chicken breast look like _without _stuffing?
> 
> :vs_laugh:


I had to refrain from letting my raunchy humor loose. But, ya got me on the goofy wording. :wink2:


----------



## jmt8706

Hard Light said:


> Ive been a novice smoker for a few years. I always believed that BBQ was a right of passage to becoming a full-fledged dood. I actually really learned to BBQ in South Korea with a bunch of drunk Koreans and Soju, good as long as you dont hose it up. I favor a plain-jane round weber (ole trusty) and a pit pit barrel cooker (murphy proof).
> 
> Split chickens out of the PBC.
> View attachment 286410
> 
> 
> Smoked chicken breast.
> View attachment 286412
> 
> 
> Korean drumsticks, a bit of zing on em.
> View attachment 286414
> 
> 
> Cowboy Steak
> View attachment 286416
> 
> 
> Tri-Tip
> View attachment 286418
> 
> 
> Stuffed Chicken Breasts w/ stuffing..
> View attachment 286420


Have you checked out this guys channel? He love smoking on his Weber.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPJwVjwRr3G7AZehQ-EaJeA


----------



## Hard Light

jmt8706 said:


> Have you checked out this guys channel? He love smoking on his Weber.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPJwVjwRr3G7AZehQ-EaJeA


Awesome, thanks! I subscribed to his channel.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Hard Light said:


> Ive been a novice smoker for a few years. I always believed that BBQ was a right of passage to becoming a full-fledged dood. I actually really learned to BBQ in South Korea with a bunch of drunk Koreans and Soju, good as long as you dont hose it up. I favor a plain-jane round weber (ole trusty) and a pit pit barrel cooker (murphy proof).
> 
> Split chickens out of the PBC.
> View attachment 286410
> 
> 
> Smoked chicken breast.
> View attachment 286412
> 
> 
> Korean drumsticks, a bit of zing on em.
> View attachment 286414
> 
> 
> Cowboy Steak
> View attachment 286416
> 
> 
> Tri-Tip
> View attachment 286418
> 
> 
> Stuffed Chicken Breasts w/ stuffing..
> View attachment 286420


you go hot and fast to ~135 on the tritip or low and slow and take it to ~200?


----------



## Hard Light

Gummy Jones said:


> you go hot and fast to ~135 on the tritip or low and slow and take it to ~200?


Slow and low w/ a reverse sear. I've never taken tri-tip up to 200. How does it come out? Only pushed chuck roast, brisket and pork butt that high-probe tender.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Hard Light said:


> Slow and low w/ a reverse sear. I've never taken tri-tip up to 200. How does it come out? Only pushed chuck roast, brisket and pork butt that high-probe tender.


ive only ever gone fast and hot to medium rare but have read about people treating it like a brisket


----------



## Aimless1

Made my first tri-tip Labor day. 250 degrees until temp reached 110. Wrap it and remove while i wait for the grill temp to reach 550. Unwrap and reverse sear. Spectacular.

However, I use a pellet grill/smoker. Prior to that I had a Weber and a gas grill. Both are gone now.


----------



## Hard Light

Gummy Jones said:


> ive only ever gone fast and hot to medium rare but have read about people treating it like a brisket


To be honest, I would have never thought of that. I'm just use to pushing it to medium rare and a good rest before slicing. I mostly just use lump, maybe a chunk of post oak and indirect heat with the lower damper at 1/4 open and let er rip. Doesn't take too long, but like to give the smoke a chance to work.

On the flip side, my PBC cooks fast/efficient. But I only use it on longer cooks; baby backs, butts, brisket, split chickens...etc.

Most of the time I just crank up the ole trust weber kettle.


----------



## GunnyJ

Hard Light said:


> I had to refrain from letting my raunchy humor loose. But, ya got me on the goofy wording. :wink2:


Never refrain for my sake bud...now I'm curious!:grin2:


----------



## zcziggy

GunnyJ said:


> Never refrain for my sake bud...now I'm curious!:grin2:


so am i.....:smile2:


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Spatchcock chicken cooked on my Weber kettle!


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Bigjohn said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mmmm...salmon....:smile2:


----------



## cracker1397

St Louis Ribs with "Jeff's Rub"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Put a brisket on last night for lunch today with some homemade mac 'n cheese.


----------



## Scap

cracker1397 said:


> St Louis Ribs with "Jeff's Rub"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeff's got some good stuff!!


----------



## bowhunter444

11 hours on the pellet grill. Boneless pork butt
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Beef ribs.
I am not ashamed to say that I am NOT a rib fan. Growing up it was only pork ribs done over high heat charcoal...this pretty much ruined me on the concept.

These were given to me by my bro in law, so I'm attempting to smoke them to perfect tenderness and see if I can change my mind about what a rib is supposed to taste like.


----------



## mrolland5500

I'm Just finding this thread I love to smoke on my Big Green Egg

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> Beef ribs.
> 
> I am not ashamed to say that I am NOT a rib fan. Growing up it was only pork ribs done over high heat charcoal...this pretty much ruined me on the concept.
> 
> These were given to me by my bro in law, so I'm attempting to smoke them to perfect tenderness and see if I can change my mind about what a rib is supposed to taste like.
> 
> View attachment 295442


Don't worry bro. I'm no fan either. Apparently I smoke great ribs. That's the big request at every get together. But I don't see it. I'll try one or two.. maybe, if I had smoker issues or i think somethings wrong, I'll try em..

Pulled pork is another thing I wouldn't miss if I never had it again.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

UBC03 said:


> Don't worry bro. I'm no fan either. Apparently I smoke great ribs. That's the big request at every get together. But I don't see it. I'll try one or two.. maybe, if I had smoker issues or i think somethings wrong, I'll try em..
> 
> Pulled pork is another thing I wouldn't miss if I never had it again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Just wrapped them in foil. The bones were all pretty much falling out with a little help. I nibbled on what was stuck to the bones and it was delicious.

Pulled pork can be pretty good. I'm out when they pour vinegar on it, though. Went to a class in Asheville one time. They served BBQ at lunch. I would have eaten it dry, but when they douched it, I almost threw up.


----------



## Scap

Got the ribs to where the fat was properly rendered, the meat super tender, and while the meat tasted like a pot roast I'm just not a fan. *I didn't sauce them as my wife requested a zero-sugar rub on them.


----------



## Aimless1

Sizzler with reverse sear, caramelized brussel sprouts and texas toast. Old Forester to wash it down.


----------



## zcziggy

Aimless1 said:


> Sizzler with reverse sear, caramelized brussel sprouts and texas toast. Old Forester to wash it down.


Brussel sprouts??? :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

The latest addition to my Weber family.

I've wanted one for years, but I refuse to pay over $300.00 for a new one, and they never go on sale.
Over the past year, or so, my cheap ass has been making lowball offers, when they pop up on FB Marketplace. They tend to sell really fast and I've had at least 10 offers rejected







, but I finally persevered. The closest I came to scoring one, was a few months ago. She wanted $125.00, I offered $50.00, she countered with $100.00, I tried to get her to meet me halfway, but to avail. I'm almost as stubborn, as I am cheap!
I saw the that the listing for this one had just posted and I pounced. They advertised it for $100.00. I messaged the seller and asked what size it was, (18.5"), and if it had all the parts, (missing a grate), so I offered $75.00 and he took it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time to eat 5 hours later Yummy!


----------



## cracker1397

TonyBrooklyn said:


> View attachment 305920
> 
> 
> Time to eat 5 hours later Yummy!


Oh buddy! That looks so good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Broke in the "new to me" smoker.


----------



## cracker1397

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Broke in the "new to me" smoker.
> View attachment 305955
> View attachment 305956
> View attachment 305957


I use the 18.5” WSM. Only mods I did were a gasket kit to seal it up better and also picked up a BBQ guru to go with it. Set it and forget it. Great smoker. If you ever try to smoke a packer brisket on it be sure not to go over 13 pounds or it won’t fit lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

cracker1397 said:


> I use the 18.5” WSM. Only mods I did were a gasket kit to seal it up better and also picked up a BBQ guru to go with it. Set it and forget it. Great smoker. If you ever try to smoke a packer brisket on it be sure not to go over 13 pounds or it won’t fit lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's definitely a sweet smoker and insanely easy to use. Temp dialed in, and held, for a long time and a 10+ hr cook was no problem. There wasn't much fuel left though, so for a longer cook, I'd definitely have to add briquettes.

The only mods I did was the gasket kit and I notched the top of the middle section to accommodate temp probes. It doesn't have a middle grate and I probably won't bother with buying one. I think that I can wedge the 18.5" food grate from one of my kettles. I didn't bother with the water pan either. I just wrapped it in foil, and stuck a disposable chafing tray on top of it. Clean up was a snap.

I'm really digging this grill.

I have a 12lb prime brisket I picked up on sale at Costco last year. It'll be tight, but I'll just prop it up in the middle, and stick the ends between the handles, until it shrinks during the cook. If it's too big for that, I'll separate the point and flat, or stick it in a kettle with the SnS.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finally got tired of my POS gas grill, broke down and bought a Kamado!


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Finally got tired of my POS gas grill, broke down and bought a Kamado!
> View attachment 306755


I was looking at one of those at Costco this morning (no face diaper required). They look interesting, let us know how you like it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> I was looking at one of those at Costco this morning (no face diaper required). They look interesting, let us know how you like it.


Gonna fire it for the first time in a few minutes, Rib-eye, baked potato bacon wrapped jalapeños and portobellos in a jalapeño butter sauce


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Well I’m calling the inaugural cook a success! The steak was fork tender with just the right amount of smoke, maybe a bit much for the mushrooms and I need to adjust my timing for the pepper’s.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Couple of butts...this was a long cook...14 hrs...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Making Bacon!








Baby Backs on the smoker


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Poor Man's brisket for dinner tonight


----------



## bowhunter444

Picnic has been on since 6am just threw on a bone in pork loin
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 307488
> View attachment 307489


Mmmmm.....bacon!!!!!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Well here we go. First my new smoker. Then we’ll get to the food **** 










FYI that’s not me that’s my business partner.































just a couple of smokes over the last month or so. Let’s smoke!!!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Broke out the roti again. 
We were both feeling like chicken but, the Mrs. likes white meat, and I like dark. 
Spinning a whole chicken gives us both 😉


----------



## bowhunter444

Boston butt on now ribs will go on in a few hours











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Looking proper if you ask me


----------



## bowhunter444

Ribs are almost done pork butt still has a few hours its wrapped now. Smoking some pork and beans for a side and have collard greens simmering on the stove









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Did some St Louis style ribs yesterday for Father’s Day since I’m working today. One wet and one dry. Both delicious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WTF???

barbecue grill
$100
Garden & Outdoor
› 
Barbecue Grills

Ships for $20.00

Estimated arrival Jun 25 - Jun 29

Message


Save



*Details*

Condition
New
a la venta a precios razonables


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

LOL
I am assuming the warranty is voided if it’s used near heat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> LOL
> I am assuming the warranty is voided if it’s used near heat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Might get a couple of sandwiches out of this,,,


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Might get a couple of sandwiches out of this,,,
> View attachment 308614


You are going to need @BlueRidgePuffer grill to cook that!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> You are going to need @BlueRidgePuffer grill to cook that!!!


LoL, it fit but she’s maxed ou!


----------



## DSturg369

Did a Boston butt and a slab of ribs on Memorial Day... Just doing burgers and sausages in a beer and pepper/onion bath or the 4th. My better half is making 6 quarts of BBQ hash. Also, grilling some corn on the cob and asparagus.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

What does your BBQ hash have in it?


----------



## DSturg369

Here is the handwritten version... It's a little blurry but it is what it is. All cooked in a Crock-Pot.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I mean it does have “Slap ya Mama” in it so I’m down lol


----------



## DSturg369

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> I mean it does have “Slap ya Mama” in it so I’m down lol


LOL


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Looks amazing Dan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Looks amazing Dan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Second that!


----------



## CgarDann

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Looks amazing Dan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DSturg369 said:


> Second that!


If you are ever in NYC just let me know I will BBQ and host a pool party with plenty of booze and cigars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Beer can chicken and Mexican street corn
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bowhunter444 said:


> Beer can chicken and Mexican street corn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Love beer can Chicken nice job!


----------



## bowhunter444

After Corning for 7 days and soaking in water overnight to remove some of the salt. My last 2 moose roasts are on the smoker for pastrami









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

Yum on the Bullwinkle!


----------



## bowhunter444

Just pulled the moose pastrami came out perfect
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

That really does look awesome!


----------



## DSturg369

On an added note...

Only two months until bow season!... Yay!


----------



## bowhunter444

DSturg369 said:


> On an added note...
> 
> Only two months until bow season!... Yay!


Ours starts second week in September here in NJ 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Baby Backs, it’s been a busy day so it’ll be another late dinner,


----------



## DSturg369

Those look fantastic!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Please can I have some moose pastrami


----------



## DSturg369

Pastrami Pass...?
😎😎


----------



## CgarDann

New toy 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

Sweet!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> New toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey you know your signature line works for both cigars.
And smoking meats and other foods.
The new grill seals the deal!


----------



## bowhunter444

2 racks of spareribs and a pork butt on the pellet smoker today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

Making a big pot of apple butter.









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Decided to step up the game. Pork shoulder on the smoker. About to become pulled pork around 6 pm 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

9 hours later











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdomwalker

MichiPuff said:


> Hey all, wondering if anyone else is into smoking meat, nuts, cheeses etc.
> 
> Hoping to share some experiences, recipes and the like.
> 
> Myself, I live in an apartment in Michigan and so I tend to only fire up the smoker in the warmer months.
> 
> I have Bradley Original with an electronic PID and dual heater mod. My favorites are pork shoulder, Gouda, sharp Cheddar, cold smoked salmon for dip and honey covered pistachios
> 
> Planning to try my hand at some home cured Maple pork belly bacon in the coming months!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I love smoking meat about as much as I love smoking cigars. I use a simple Webber Kettle. Here are some ribs I smoked a while back.


----------



## DSturg369

It's actually relaxing for me. Setting up all night, with a good smoke and a good drink... It don't get no better.


----------



## wisdomwalker

Spencer480 said:


> If you ever get the chance try smoking an Apple pie it's one of my favorites to eat especially when I have cherry wood. When it comes to meet I love smoked pork shoulder injected with apple / Orange juice and liquid smoke. I go ahead and season it with any dry rub I can find at the store that sounds good I love spicy.


Apple Pie. Now that sounds interesting. I will have to try that one.


----------



## GunnyJ

Six years ago...
Her: Why are you curing your own bacon? Just buy some...
Me: The prices are too high and the quality is too low.
Her: 🙄

Yesterday...
Her: OMG, bacon is $11 / pound...it looks awful. (Looks at me) Will you make us some bacon?
Me: (Kissing her on the forehead) Welcome dear, we've been waiting for you...

Curing with cure mix (pink salt, kosher salt, sugar), coarse black pepper, garlic, crushed red pepper, crushed bay leaves, crushed allspice, crushed juniper berries. This will get smoked next weekend with a hickory apple mix.


----------



## wisdomwalker

GunnyJ said:


> Six years ago...
> Her: Why are you curing your own bacon? Just buy some...
> Me: The prices are too high and the quality is too low.
> Her: 🙄
> 
> Yesterday...
> Her: OMG, bacon is $11 / pound...it looks awful. (Looks at me) Will you make us some bacon?
> Me: (Kissing her on the forehead) Welcome dear, we've been waiting for you...
> 
> Curing with cure mix (pink salt, kosher salt, sugar), coarse black pepper, garlic, crushed red pepper, crushed bay leaves, crushed allspice, crushed juniper berries. This will get smoked next weekend with a hickory apple mix.
> 
> View attachment 310168
> View attachment 310169


Fantastico!


----------



## wisdomwalker

There are also some really good YouTube channels out there created by really helpful and nice people. My favorites are:
 Aim'em and Claim'em Smokers This guy does competition style BBQ. 
 Baby Back Maniac Webber fanatic and a really nice guy. Very informative
 T-ROY COOKS One of my favorites. He has a weekly Q and A and has lots of Webber Smokey Mountain content. 
Dead Broke BBQ Mostly pellet smoker content with weekly live streams. Super fun! 
Harry Soo This guy basically has a PHD in BBQ. He teaches classes and travels the country to compete.


----------



## GunnyJ

Let the smoking begin...bacon and pastrami...


----------



## wisdomwalker

GunnyJ said:


> Let the smoking begin...bacon and pastrami...
> 
> View attachment 310381


Hell Yes!


----------



## DSturg369

Party at Gunny's house... In about twelve hours or so. 😳


----------



## bowhunter444

Tonight's dinner. 40 ounce prime dry aged tomahawk steak
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

St Louis style ribs. Should be ready in 6 hours 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisdomwalker

Ribs on the kettle!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stage one complete, back on for another hour and a half, used 2 to 1 apple/hickory


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

well this magnet sure ain’t wrong


----------



## DSturg369

Very overcast day... Thought this might brighten things up a little.









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------

